# "basic Income" ???



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

> As someone who writes frequently about universal basic income - the idea of giving everyone enough money to live on, no strings attached - the most common argument I hear against the proposal has nothing to do with its cost, or the potential that it'll discourage people from working, an attack that former Vice President Joe Biden used this week.
> 
> The most common criticism I hear, rather, is that basic income would cause massive inflation.
> 
> ...


Thoughts???


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Basic Income =Socialism.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Here is my thoughts...

1. You are 100% correct... Socialism.
2. Mexico is a totally different animal than the USA. Culturally, socially, and economicly
3. USA citizens are greedy and would mess it up. They would want more $$$ both with people selling products and people buying them. I mean look how fast people "upgrade" phones and don't blink an eye.

I have always said that welfare is a good thing to a certain extent. But look at our food stamp programs. People complaining. They want or people think that someone on food stamps should be able to purchase the same food as someone who isn't. What I mean is they want filet minion instead of chuck roast. And the sad part is the bleeding hearts think that they should!! No if you cant afford something you should be happy with what you get.

This is the biggest reason why this wouldn't work in USA. :bop:


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

If this was done ALL other assistance programs should be cut.... All of them...... Otherwise they are double dipping. But there has to be some incentive to work otherwise society falls apart. Most people by nature only work as hard as the have to.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

You cant just give people money anyway. Many of the poor live only for the day and know no other way. A very large percentage will piss that money away in a very short period of time and be right back where they started and looking for more handouts.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

> A very large percentage will piss that money away in a very short period of time and be right back where they started and looking for more handouts.


BINGO!!!!! :beer:


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Basic income in your first job, your second job is saving, paying down debit, or getting ahead in life. You either can get lucky and get one job that pays a lot, or you work two jobs, until you can move up the pay scale. Its really not that hard to figure out. If you work 40 hours a week, that leaves another 20-30 hours a week you can be working a second job, starting a business and whatever you need to do to make money.


----------



## north1 (Nov 9, 2010)

IMHO. When you push a enlightened instead of a Christian worldview of human nature you end up stripping people of their dignity. We have bred a society that suckles on government entitlements and they don't even have to fulfill the basic duties of citizenship to receive them. In fact they can even engage in harmful and illegal behavior and still receive them. There is no encouragement whatsoever to assume moral or personal responsibility.

Scientific Utopianism always fails. Despite good intentions it invariably leads to expanded government, governmental control and strips citizens of moral responsibility, economic self reliance and personal prudence. Is it any wonder that the likes of Karl Marx and Frederick Nietzsche spawned Marxism and fascism and some of the most brutal and murderous regimes to ever exist. What perplexes me even more is that we seem content to take the same forks in the road to ruin some of our ancestors did. I have always felt government is inherently evil. Our forefathers certainly did. They put in enough checks and balances to stave off what appears to be the eventual Fall most countries succumbed to long ago.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> When you push a enlightened instead of a Christian worldview of human nature you end up stripping people of their dignity.


 That is the greatest impact. When we have a school shooting I hear people say why would God let that happen. Well they booted him from the schools years ago what did they expect. I would like to recommend a video series for you. It's called "The Truth Project".


----------



## north1 (Nov 9, 2010)

I will certainly check that out.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Here you go north1. http://www.thetruthproject.org


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Unfortunately there are and always will be those who are corrupt. They throw a monkey wrench into the utopian idea. They make the cost unbearable for the rest of society. In the technological society we have now there really is no excuse for anyone not having a job. Computers now make jobs available to the physically disabled. Got a bad back ? Sorry no more disability pay but you can get training to do data entry. I would rather see our government help supplement payrolls for businesses than just hand out money or other assistance. It would be a lot cheaper.

What about the woman who has 5 kids at home ? Chances are they would be better off in a government funded daycare getting a start on their education and social skills than at home with the unemployed mom all day.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

> What about the woman who has 5 kids at home ? Chances are they would be better off in a government funded daycare getting a start on their education and social skills than at home with the unemployed mom all day.


YOu are 100% correct on this.

This is kind of on the same tract but a little tanget....

One thing that is crippling the take home income of many people is Daycare for children. I have friends who pay $1000 a month on daycare for their child. I am sure others pay less and more. But think about that...that is one child!! double that for two.

Here is a link to what each states average is..... Scary!!

https://www.bostonglobe.com/2014/07/02/ ... story.html

Why do you think many states are going to making schools have "early child" type schooling. Why many schools want referendums to build or help facility this type of stuff.

Goes along with what Dakota stated!!! Cut benefits to "welfare moms" and put it towards funding our schools for "early child schooling".


----------

